# Can I clean a Bambino Plus without the cleaning disc?



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I stupidly bought a used Bambino Plus from a supposedly 'Sage approved' reseller but it's missing the cleaning disc (and a bunch of other stuff) which is also sold out from the Sage website and I can't find it anywhere else.

After just one (according to my wife, very good) coffee, the two lights started flashing and the machine stopped working indicating it needed to be backflushed... personally I've never made a non-instant coffee in my life before this and have no idea what I'm doing, but I read that you can do a simple 'backflush' with just water, so I put the thing that you put coffee in (with a double walled cup because that's all we have) pushed the backflush buttons - it worked for just one coffee before both lights came on. I pressed the single shot button and it proceeded to empty the entire tank into the kitchen which was fun, and now it's back to alternating the lights saying we need to backflush again.

Please can anyone help? I've bought this machine for my wife and it's been a nightmare so far, I have no idea how to fix it and I also think because we've used it I can't even send it back to buy a new one   Thank you


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Are you following the backflush instructions in the manual? I actually found a spare backflush disc from my old bambino when clearing out the kitchen before refitting my new one, so I could send that to you if you can't source another. Also, when performing the backflush, it will dispense a lot of water, so always make sure you have a large jug or bowl under the spout and steam wand!

And there is no harm in phoning sage, they replaced my bambino twice due to leaks without any questions.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks so much, that's really kind of you but you should hold onto it in case somehow you lose yours or something  I will try calling Sage now and see if they can get any.

I've found this which looks promising https://www.amazon.co.uk/Grimac-Blind-Filter-Blanking-Disc/dp/B005LU11GG/ but reading the Q&As looks like it doesn't quite fit with Sage products. Hopefully Sage can help - sounds like their support is great!


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

No problem, and I'm still happy to send it as I sold my bambino and have a lelit bianca arriving tomorrow. Someone else that knows more might be able to help better, but I'd be careful with that Amazon one as the sage blanking filter has a little hole in it, and I'm sure they did that for a reason!


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

that won't fit a sage, it's probably for a 58mm portafilter, the sage uses 54mm.

unfortunately you should have done a search for xs_items on here before purchasing from them...i would see if you can return it if you get no luck with Sage.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

jonnycooper29 said:


> No problem, and I'm still happy to send it as I sold my bambino and have a lelit bianca arriving tomorrow. Someone else that knows more might be able to help better, but I'd be careful with that Amazon one as the sage blanking filter has a little hole in it, and I'm sure they did that for a reason!


 Ah, if you're sure you won't have a use for it then absolutely yes please, I'd love to give you some money for it - I've called Sage and the guy on the phone seemed to think it could be a while before they're in stock so this would be amazing.



facboy said:


> that won't fit a sage, it's probably for a 58mm portafilter, the sage uses 54mm.
> 
> unfortunately you should have done a search for xs_items on here before purchasing from them...i would see if you can return it if you get no luck with Sage.


 Thank you, I saw it posted on HotUKDeals and honestly as soon as it arrived I regretted it. I should have done my research but the fact they clearly put that they're a Sage authorised seller and it was 'refurbished' (lol) made me think it would be okay. I've spent a good hour or two cleaning and scrubbing the thing and each part so I feel kinda committed to keeping it now :classic_laugh:


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought my DB off them. They are ok to deal with and mention bits can be missing. There can be catches though such as the one I had. Too much scale for a descale routine to remove. They did sell refurbished which came with a limited guarantee and used which are 30 days return and that's that. The guarantee if I remember correctly was for 6months and then a pro rata refund. Given what I savedI'm happy. I should have descaled it 3 times on the trot when it arrived not just once. Obviously I did give it a couple of back flushes. This was the 2nd one. The first failed to fill the steam boiler which took the thermal fuse out. I had left it for some time with the pump running for a lot longer than it should. Some phone calls resulted in some instructions which didn't work so they had it back to check over with a longer stand. They phoned back and said it's had it,  no you can't have it back we have to dispose of them. Would you like us to see if we can find you another one. They did.

I think people have to realise that they may be buying a machine that hasn't been looked after. They were offering used DB's at the time but I didn't fancy just 30 days to send it back. They are the official Sage resellers.

The real problem with them is the company that own Sage. They aren't keeping spares stock up to adequate levels. These days the stuff is warehoused along with the machines.

The listing states used by the way. Not refurbished but they do that as well.


----------



## hitsuji (Apr 21, 2021)

The "problem" with the cleaning and also descaling cycle for the bambino are that they operatate on a fixed amount of "clicks" of the steam and shot buttons. It's about 200 shots before you would get an indicator for the cleaning cycle. You could technically bypass this cycle by putting something under the filter and entering the cycle but it won't really clean but rather just get you out of the cycle.

For my bambino, the cleaning cycle no longer stops the lights from blinking so I have just lived with bypassing the cycle using the steam button, however I do backflush (with the cleaning disk) every day without any cleaning solution and once a week with the solution. The customer support have been really helpful and even shipped me a single wall filter free of charge when they did not restock in officially on their website. You could open a ticket with them and ask for a cleaning disk.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some twerp had clearly used a dusting cloth loads and loads of times on my DB so it was a bit grimy. Kitchen air doesn't help. Having cleaned stuff before out came the window cleaner spray. Fetched it up like new. It's extremely good at removing grime - it collects on windows over time. I was just left with a few drip tray rattling marks due to how it was packed.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

200 shots is way too long for back flushing. Weekly or every other week according to use is far more sensible but remove and clean the shower screen and seal first.

I believe the Bambino also requests descales now and that can be skipped easily. As this is all by things flashing I'd hope people don't mix them up. I don't own one so have only glanced at the manual.

The cleaning cycle should clear itself after it's been done. It does on all of their other machines. Oh  providing people allow it to complete.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

hitsuji said:


> The "problem" with the cleaning and also descaling cycle for the bambino are that they operatate on a fixed amount of "clicks" of the steam and shot buttons. It's about 200 shots before you would get an indicator for the cleaning cycle. You could technically bypass this cycle by putting something under the filter and entering the cycle but it won't really clean but rather just get you out of the cycle.
> 
> For my bambino, the cleaning cycle no longer stops the lights from blinking so I have just lived with bypassing the cycle using the steam button, however I do backflush (with the cleaning disk) every day without any cleaning solution and once a week with the solution. The customer support have been really helpful and even shipped me a single wall filter free of charge when they did not restock in officially on their website. You could open a ticket with them and ask for a cleaning disk.


 The newer models don't let you bypass the cycle. Much to my annoyance when it happens between shots I'm trying to make at the same time


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think 200 shots between them is too ,much. Might answer that problem. Do it sooner as it probably resets the counter.


----------

